# Long 460 fuel issue



## Crazy Uncle Fred (Jun 25, 2020)

Helping a neighbor fix his 460. He ran it out of fuel in the field. When priming he was not moving hardly any fuel. Dropped his primary and secondary filters and discovered they had never been changed. Changed filters and cleaned the screen in top of lift pump. Fuel moves great up to the injector pump but hardly any from there to the injectors. 

Any ideas or recommendations prior to replacing injector pump Would be greatly appreciated. I thank all in advance!


----------



## Crazy Uncle Fred (Jun 25, 2020)

Has no one had this type of issue before?


----------



## Crazy Uncle Fred (Jun 25, 2020)

Please advise


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Crazy Uncle Fred,

Does your injector pump look like this one? 

If so, that is a CAV pump. Please confirm.


----------



## Crazy Uncle Fred (Jun 25, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Crazy Uncle Fred,
> 
> Does your injector pump look like this one?
> 
> If so, that is a CAV pump. Please confirm.


Yes sir. That’s the one


----------



## Crazy Uncle Fred (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

There is a bleed screw by the name plate.. it’s a double screw, u wanna loosen the 5/16 part n spin the engine till u get nothin but fuel..NO AIR n tighten.. next loosen ALL THE INJECTOR LINES AT THE INJECTORS n spin it till fuel spits out n tighten..
BE SURE the throttle is pulled all the way open n the shut off lever is in the RUN POSITION..
It autta start.. good luck..
BTW.. I don’t have to buy a new pump.. they can be rebuilt.


----------



## Crazy Uncle Fred (Jun 25, 2020)

Is rebuilding something I should attempt? I know a hammer from a screwdriver and a little bit more


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That’s not what I meant..
“I” can do it..


----------



## Crazy Uncle Fred (Jun 25, 2020)

Could you give me a call?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

A prvt msg has been sent.


----------

